# Automotive Clear on Stained Wood Chair?



## Lady_D (Nov 23, 2009)

I have heard that you can use an automotive grade clear coat instead of polyurethane on furniture. I am restoring an antique rocking chair and I have my stain work complete, now I am ready for the protection layer.

Does anyone have any information on using automotive clear coat, specifically the time window I can shoot it in.

Thank you!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have used the 2 part clear coat*

Only on a fiberglass truck cap, not wood. It had a 10-15 minute respray open time. I was amazed at the gloss achieved by several wet coats with no buffing or polishing. I don't see why it wouldn't work on properly sealed wood. $26.99 a quart,and $15.99 for the hardener......:blink: 
Auto body Master Professional Urethane Clear #8904V and #8184V Catalyst :thumbsup: bill
There are 2 catalysts, overall and panel. I used the overall, and don't know the difference except in drying time, slightly longer.


----------



## nicole (Apr 30, 2009)

I spray water base laquer on wood furniture projects all the time.Any problems just wet sand and recoat. Dries very fast and not a lot of smell . Nicole.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good information on Finishes here*



nicole said:


> I spray water base laquer on wood furniture projects all the time.Any problems just wet sand and recoat. Dries very fast and not a lot of smell . Nicole.


 Sounds good and made me look into this a little further. Thanks, bill
This link is a good summary of different finishes for musical instruments: http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/FinishOverview.htm


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Lady_D said:


> I have heard that you can use an automotive grade clear coat instead of polyurethane on furniture. I am restoring an antique rocking chair and I have my stain work complete, now I am ready for the protection layer.
> 
> Does anyone have any information on using automotive clear coat, specifically the time window I can shoot it in.
> 
> Thank you!


Most automotive clear coats have a recoat window of 15 to 30 minutes. They are usually 2 part kits. I havent used them in a while but I can tell you they are real clear and very glossy, not to mention bullet proof. They are also expensive and worth the money.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used auto clear on the skateboards I used to build. It really is easy to spray and as was previously mentioned, it's bulletproof. I would add metal flake in the second coat, then add a few more coats over the top of that, then wetsand and buff. The finish would look very nice indeed.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

I have not seen many antique rocking chairs with a high polished looking glossy finish like the hood of a Trans Am. Seems like if granny got to rocking very hard, the cushion would slip and she would bump her rump on the hardwood floor. Never watch a hockey game in a glossy rocker!


----------

